# Upgrading Specialized Hardrock



## steveo269 (24 Aug 2015)

Hi all,after deliberating whether to buy a new bike or upgrade my existing one I've decided to go for the latter.
It's a 2012 Specialized Hardrock 26" with rim brakes,Shimano Tourney3x7.The frame and wheels are ok,the fork I'm not so sure but it seems ok for the riding I do (towpaths,trails etc no mud rocks or tree roots !) Can anyone give me some ideas on what I can upgrade drivetrain wise,mainly with regard to compatability i.e will an 8 speed cassette fit the current hubs,and keep the price realistic if you could £300 max
Forgive my ignorance,it's the first time I've considered doing this rather than scrapping a bike and buying a new one !
Cheers


----------



## Jody (24 Aug 2015)

steveo269 said:


> It's a 2012 Specialized Hardrock 26" with rim brakes,Shimano Tourney3x7.s



I might get slated for this but its a £350 bike that your going to put up £1-300 of components on. Would it not be better to sell it for a tonne and put another couple towards something of similar spec.

£320, hydraulic discs, new set of forks and a warranty. Its only the first one I have seen but it seems pretty cheap.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanche-comp-275-650b-2015/


----------



## Salar (24 Aug 2015)

I'll have to be blunt too and agree with Jody.

The bike got good reviews as an entry bike as it stands according to Mr Google.
I'd consider selling it or hang onto it and using the old phrase "ride it as if its stolen".

Why not consider buying secondhand or go to one of the discount houses like Paul's etc who sell off last seasons or couple of years old bikes.

I got a great deal with a discontinued Kona from Paul's a few years ago.

Also good new forks are expensive as to are drivetrains, chainrings etc.

I've been down this track a few times with retro bikes and costs can run high, but they were classics in their time so I didn't mind spending a few bob.

Strangely my current little project is also a Specialized, a Hardrock Comp,...............................but it dates from 1988!


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 Aug 2015)

As said... buying new with the proceeds of selling your old bike might be the best way to get more for your money.

and as you say you don't really do rough stuff, do you really need a bike with suspension forks?

how about something like....

http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/sirrus/39004/16sirrus

or the Carrera subway usually gets good reviews too...

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/hybrid-bikes/carrera-subway-2-hybrid-bike-2015


----------



## Reddaddy67 (2 Sep 2015)

I'm in a similar situation, I've got an 8 yr old Hardrock Pro I purchase 2nd hand 3 yrs ago, I also only use it lightly with family treks along trails and cycle paths etc. Unfortunately it is in need of a few upgrades and service parts which nearly outweigh the worthwhile factor so I may look to sell and follow the advice here, especially as the wet season is nearly amongst us and as a family we may not use our bikes as often...


----------

